# Unable to upload images from digital camera!



## tamilvendan (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi friends!  Recently I bought one Sony Cybershot DSC W7 (7.2 Mp) digital camera.The problem I am facing is I am unable to upload the images to the computer. Whenever i connect the data cable to the usb port the system says " usb device not recognised".

        When i check the device status through device manager it shows as 'unknown device' and in the properties " no driver installed for this device". This happens even after installing the drivers that came with the cd.

        I tried with many different computers and tried with both XP and 98 after doing necessary changes. The result is the same. I went from studio to studio and the same thing happened there also. With different data cable also this happened. Luckily in one of the digital  studios they were able to read the images from the memory chip using a separate device.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Kniwor (Oct 19, 2005)

You need to install the usb drivers, also there sud be a CD that came with product with some driver for camera , install it..

If u have no CD search on sony's website u'll find drivers there...


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 19, 2005)

I think the problem is with hardware. You can try your luck by installing latest drivers from the net and connecting it to a different usb port. You can still transfer images to the computer with a help of card reader. They are very cheap now a days, you can easily get them from any computer peripheral shop. If you have recently baught it why dont you go and give ******** to dealer.


----------



## __Virus__ (Oct 19, 2005)

if you have not installed drivers which came with the cam then no wonder you got the message...


----------



## tamilvendan (Oct 21, 2005)

Is there any driver for the digital camera? I have clearly mentioned that I installed the usb driver from the cd that came with the camera. But still i am getting the message "usb device not recognised". Actually Windows XP doesn't need any driver. As I am out of country now i cannot go to the shop where i bought the camera. 

       But , very first time I was able to view the images from a system in a digital studio with the same data cable.

       Any ideas?


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 22, 2005)

try this
> Uninstall any drivers you installed for digicam
> then reboot the system for changes to take effect
>then install the drivers again from the cd provided
> reboot again
> after reboot connect cam to pc to the diiferent port rather than before you are connecting to
> Now go to device manager, right click on the device-
Select properties-their click update drivers


----------



## tamilvendan (Oct 23, 2005)

Dear Vishal,

   I did everything as you said but no luck. The same message keeps coming. I think there is some intrinsic incompatibility with the camera. I am fed up now after trying everything.

      Need to buy one card reader.


----------



## vishalbhatia (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes the only option left is card reader thats for sure. But I wanna make you sure that w7 is compatible with both the os. Your cam or connecting cable must be faulty. You told you recently baught So why dont you talk to the dealer or contact service center. After all you paid a big amount and may be after some time it can start giving you more serious problems then what yoyu will do?


----------



## blacklight (Oct 24, 2005)

it is possible that u hav installed applications which came with along with the drivers on the CD ,and not the actual drivers themselves.

so i suggest, u open device manager ,click on the unknown device and select update driver option,and browse thru the  driver cd provided for the exact driver .

hmm, and xp should hav detected it as a mass storage device ...even if it does not hav the drivers....


----------



## tamilvendan (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes. I tried that also. But while browsing through the cd it is not able to open the 'driver' folder in the cd, it is not getting highlighted so i cannot click it. when i click the cd, still windows says , unable find any better driver for the device. Even when i locate the sony driver files in windows/system32/driver it still takes up the preexisting usb.inf file from windows/inf folder.


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 25, 2005)

Step 1: try and Download drivers from the internet and install them

Step 2: If step 1 doesnt work, search by Google (both main and also groups) to see if any others had faced similar problem with same model camera. If yes, try out solutions posted there.

Step 3: Take the piece to an authorised service center (hopefully you have a copy of the receipt of purchase). It will most probably be a hardware problem on the camera. 

Hope that helps,
Arun


----------



## tamilvendan (Nov 8, 2005)

As nothing you suggested worked, i finally bought a memory card reader and i was able to upload the images.

  I have to give the camera to the sony service centre.

Thank u all for your suggestions.


----------

